# Classic Video Games



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Thought that this might be a cool idea. Is there anyone out there that collects the classics? Next to R/C, this is the "other" hobby that I am in to.
I have ALOT of games and systems. What I have for systems: NES, Super NES, N64, Sega Master System, Genesis with the CD player, Saturn, Gamecube, Turbo Grax-16 and a PS2. I would rather play a 16 bit game than a PS2 game anyday! As a matter of fact, I just beat Secert of Mana today for the first time. Pretty good game. Well, I got it started, anyone out there?!

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Come on guys, I see that there are views, what where are the posts? Lets talk about the good ole days of gaming.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## war_criminal (Mar 21, 2005)

lol maybe they don't own any games and if that's the case nesquik has a contest going on.. giving out video games i saw it on another message board. seriously.. www.nesquik-cooler.com/ggw and you thought i was joking


----------



## Wedekind (Jan 2, 2005)

Donky Kong was neat,Also on N64 that mario game i liked, right now i own a PS2 and love it, i bought it years ago, my next system is a PSP which i might go tonight to get one.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey,
The PSP looks neat, but I am not really into handhelds. I have a GBA, and I mainly use that when I go to a big race and have time to blow at the track. If you are going to get a PSP, you might want to wait. I guess that there is alot of bugs in it and they are bring out a 2.0 version.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

I love classic videogames, I allways got a pad in my hands and now I'm very happy because The MAME project is between us!!
I love videogames since I was a kid, and other hobby I had was dinosaurs, for that reason I have joined both in my page of dinosaurs a and videogames!! you can visit it here if you want: http://perso.wanadoo.es/dinojuegos/index_eng.htm 
Its a shame for my part but I'm not good in english and for that reason you got the spanish version of my page more completed!
In that page you can find a list with dinosaurs that appeared in pixel! you got a lot of them but I'm sure that you can offer me some more games to include in it!!
My bests regards for all the people who enjoy classical videogames, but in a way the most addicting videogame I've ever played is the Gran Turismo, the last version GT4 is the most addictive of all the saga. I got the game finished at 100% and only one cup of gold to get all the licenses in gold!!! damm it !! I have never wasted so time in any other play in my live and I recommend it to anyone Who loves cars and drive. This game is perfect to practice the physics of the movement in a car is perfect, the only shame is that there are no dammaging made to the cars in collisions or they dont make finish with the roof in the floor when they crashes!

Well best regards for all the people of the forum!! :tongue:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What is up? 
Glad to see a few posting. I just beat Final Fantasy 2 and the PS1. It was the remake, man, what a good game.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## omega_republik (Jun 10, 2005)

maybe this is a little bit late but i just wanted to share this ... 
over a few years i've finally completed a few videogame collections ... 
i now own every SNES video game ever made, as well as all the NES ones .... all of the GENESIS and all the SEGA (the classic one) right now am after all the n64 ones .... i now there are far better games coming out everyday but nothing beats turning on the "system" and start shooting ducks right away .....call me oldschool but ,for me all is about gameplay not graphics ... :dude:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have thought about trying to track down and complete a whole systems library, but I don't think that I would have enough room! I hear ya on the game play over graphics, I'll take gameplay any day. I am in hunt for a Neo Geo, and the CD player for the Turbo Graphx-16. If anyone reading this has one, drop me a line. 

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## omega_republik (Jun 10, 2005)

go to a trifth store .... you might find interesting items there .... (perhaps even a neogeo)


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have found Neo Geos on E-bay, but the are going for $300+. I get on some day. I started playing Xenogears on the PSX, has anyone else played it?

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

*I have the following games systems:*

*Sega MASTER SYSTEM,SEGA GENESIS,SEGA 32X,SEGA CD,MASTER SYSTEM TO GENESIS ADAPTER,MENACER,SEGA SATURN,PSOne(newer one),S2(aboput to buy a new one since this one needs a new laser and is picky on games too.lol),use to have Nintendo(original),i have close to 200 sega master system,genesis,32x, sega cd, and sega saturn games all together............and yes the sega systems are for sale.lol........but not the PsOne and PS2 stuff..lol*


----------



## FrEaKfUlL=GiFt (Sep 20, 2005)

Cha......Old School video games are the Boom.
But right now I got a PS2, Gamecube, Super Nintendo..... :freak:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey,
> The PSP looks neat, but I am not really into handhelds. I have a GBA, and I mainly use that when I go to a big race and have time to blow at the track. If you are going to get a PSP, you might want to wait. I guess that there is alot of bugs in it and they are bring out a 2.0 version.
> 
> Jerry
> ...


just curious what do you race?? I work for a chassis company and we deal with lots of guys in ohio.I work for A.R.T.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Lets see, for off-road, in the summer, I race at Reagen R/C Raceway in stock truck.

In the winter, I get out the 12th scale and hit Halo Hobbies in Toledo, or the Gate in Cleveland.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

that depends on which system. i hav had at one point all but 1 of the sega systems and a ton of games.


----------



## pimp (Mar 7, 2006)

i forever love legend of zelda and original mario brothers
pimp


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I am looking forward to the new Zelda.

Jerry


----------

